# Kicker Solo-Baric S8c + S10c specs (Mid 90is # old-school round # single coil)



## KevinMcKidd (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi all!

New to the forum and have been looking for the specs for the Kicker Solo-Barics C-Series (4 Ohms ...and others when available) everywhere and have not been able to find them. If anyone knows the specs and can post them it would be highly appreciated.

Thanks!!

Kevin


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

KevinMcKidd said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New to the forum and have been looking for the specs for the Kicker Solo-Barics C-Series (4 Ohms ...and others when available) everywhere and have not been able to find them. If anyone knows the specs and can post them it would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Solo-Baric_C_Series_Subwoofers.pdf (kicker.com)


----------



## KevinMcKidd (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks!

The Manual are known. But the same values for 2, 4 and 8 ohms? Not really -or?
this would be the first time ... ;-)

Also missing unfortunately Xmax...


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

KevinMcKidd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Manual are known. But the same values for 2, 4 and 8 ohms? Not really -or?
> this would be the first time ... ;-)
> ...


Values for old drivers are for reference only. Get a Dayton DATS to measure true values if you decide to use them. 

I can search in a bit for complete t/s values if you like


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

BassBoxPro isn't opening. If you go there(or one of the other design programs) the specs should be in the database.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

The specs are in bbpro. If you're still looking when i get home ill look them up for ya


----------



## KevinMcKidd (Jun 13, 2021)

thanks!
I do not know BBPro at all...
Have been using TermPro by Wayne Harris for years 
Unfortunately, the data not in there.

Also Dayton DATS I will look at more closely!
Since I still have many old speakers.

Are there databases with T / S parameters that you can also exchange?
in TermPro this is only an ACSI file...

greetings!


----------



## KevinMcKidd (Jun 13, 2021)

could anyone else find something about the C series?


----------



## KevinMcKidd (Jun 13, 2021)

no one? 😟


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

rmenergy said:


> Values for old drivers are for reference only. Get a Dayton DATS to measure true values if you decide to use them.
> 
> I can search in a bit for complete t/s values if you like


Whoah.. That things cool! I haven't seen that before.


----------

